# Some photos of Spike



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here are some photos of Spike I took today 
What a good bird








Mabey not









Do you like Spikes vampire bat impersonation?


----------



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

I love how he has that one lone black toenail 
________
Honda RVF400 history


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

verry cute but i must be biased when it comes to stretch


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike is such a handsome boy


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Laura said:


> Spike is such a handsome boy


I know  But Iam biased too


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:lol: I do love his vampire bat impersonation. Spike is gorgeous, i just love him!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Aww. What a handsome boy he is! Great photos.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

He is just stunning!

I love every picture you have of him, I would love to get one like him when I get back into birds one day!


----------



## joe (Mar 13, 2008)

i love the second pic! He is really cool


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------

